# Seth Rollins: "I Find The Way AEW Wrestlers Mention WWE to Be Tacky. It Reeks of Desperation."



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509146435891068930


> While WWE superstars will rarely mention AEW wrestlers on TV, AEW wrestlers freely mention WWE and their past, with promos between CM Punk and MJF being a recent example.
> 
> When asked if it's a bad thing to reference the competition or if it's an easy way to get attention, Rollins replied, _*"To me, it's one of those things where, if it's very useful, it's fine. The references you spoke of [Rollins mentioning Moxley, CM Punk mentioning WWE] are two kind of different things. I didn't use the reference to Mox to talk down to somebody. I wasn't trying to diminish anyone's accomplishments. It wasn't like that. He's part of our story, Roman wouldn't be the same if it wasn't for Mox and I. The other side of that coin is the way that it can be used by those guys. They can do whatever they want. I find it very tacky and low-brow, personally. I think it looks and reeks of desperation. I don't think it's anything on our television show that we need to go there and talk down about those guys. They are doing their thing, they're doing it very well, we're very happy for them. I am, at least personally, are they on our level? No. They have a long way to go to catch up to us. That's fine and they know that. They do things differently. From my perspective, it's a step down for us to use it as an insult. That's my perspective. People may not share that opinion."
> 
> ...


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Sure, but wasn't WWE(and the exit) an important aspect of Punk's history?
Wasn't Bryan's WM moment an important part of his history?

Let's be honest here, if Rollins ever goes to AEW he wouldn't find an issue with referencing his WWE days, lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I’m fine with Punk doing it because that’s the main thing he’s known for and that’s not going to change but when every other promo references WWE in someway it’s just silly and reminds me of TNA and their voodoo king mafia shit. AEW has been around for 3 years, they should have a bigger heel than “fed bad” by now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Aaaaaaand people are being worked again. Coming quite the norm for WF isn't it? 

Convenient thing to say right before your rumored WM match against someone from AEW who seemed to mention WWE on TV a lot.

Some of you are grown men.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Lucky for Seth, he can have a sit down with the person who was the worst offender. He shouldn't be hard to find since he is facing Seth at WM. I hope they have a productive conversation about who has used more HHH imagery.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I find Seth Rollins acting to be tacky, and his need for attention reeks of desperation. Though to be fair, AEW definitely overdoes the shots at WWE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

He isn’t wrong. AEW mentioning WWE directly or indirectly on TV lost its luster after year 1. It was even more lame for jobbers like Ruby Soho to mention them as if they misused her while she is now toiling on DARK and Rampage (Which is now a certified second tier show).


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So I guess he was cool with the old WWF segments when the big names peaced out to WCW and they did the billionaire Ted shit?

K, Seth.

Probs a work, but, still dumb.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@The Legit Lioness could it be possible he is taking shots at the biggest offender in his WrestleMania opponent Cody?

Cause there haven't been any recently? Unless you count Jericho making allusions to Cody on tv?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness could it be possible he is taking shots at the biggest offender in his WrestleMania opponent Cody?
> 
> Cause there haven't been any recently? Unless you count Jericho making allusions to Cody on tv?


Ssssssh.

Let people work themselves into a shoot.

It's funnier in 2022.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

"They're tacky and desperate because they talk down to us"

_Proceeds to talk AEW down_

I get the idea, but the execution is a bit dumb. Seth can't built a feud without a script, he's the opposite to Becky in that regard.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

tacky like his suits


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

For old times’ sake.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

What he said is 100% true. People in AEW can’t go a week without mentioning WWE.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness could it be possible he is taking shots at the biggest offender in his WrestleMania opponent Cody?
> 
> Cause there haven't been any recently? Unless you count Jericho making allusions to Cody on tv?


I don't think it is coincidence that the WWE digs haven't happened since Cody was transitioned out.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

TheGreatBanana said:


> What he said is 100% true. People in AEW can’t go a week without mentioning WWE.


There haven't been any for a while unless you count Jericho's sports entertainment gimmick?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

TheGreatBanana said:


> What he said is 100% true. People in AEW can’t go a week without mentioning WWE.


You mean they don't pretend that other companies don't exist?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> I don't think it is coincidence that the WWE digs haven't happened since Cody was transitioned out.


?

There’s a “Sports Entertainment” stable in AEW as we speak. How is that not a dig at WWE?


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I love tacky. More of it please.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness could it be possible he is taking shots at the biggest offender in his WrestleMania opponent Cody?
> 
> Cause there haven't been any recently? Unless you count Jericho making allusions to Cody on tv?


*No, I think he means what he said, because the question was based around his choice to bring up Mox to Roman before their Royal Rumble match.*


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ?
> 
> There’s a “Sports Entertainment” stable in AEW as we speak. How is that not a dig at WWE?


Sports Entertainment Xtreme? TNA did that 20 years ago. If you're a sports entertainer then _I'm_ a sports entertainer too! Says the Channing Tatum cosplayer in the Jericho Absolutely Sucks stable.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, I think he means what he said, because the question was based around his choice to bring up Mox to Roman before their Royal Rumble match.*


It also does require Seth to have amazing acting ability. But as others have said Cody was the biggest offender and since his left outside of Jericho's sport's entertainment gimmick its kind of died down so seths talking out of his ass slightly


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> It also does require Seth to have amazing acting ability. But as others have said Cody was the biggest offender and since his left outside of Jericho's sport's entertainment gimmick its kind of died down so seths talking out of his ass slightly


*Punk does it regularly. They just ignore it because of who he is.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

i personally think nothing about this interview or quote has anything to do with trying to build up steam for his upcoming Wrestlemania match with Ex-AEW EVP Cody Rhodes

nothing at alll.....



nothing


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Erik. said:


> Aaaaaaand people are being worked again. Coming quite the norm for WF isn't it?
> 
> Convenient thing to say right before your rumored WM match against someone from AEW who seemed to mention WWE on TV a lot.
> 
> Some of you are grown men.


Everything anti AEW is a work to you bro lmao


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Seth Rollins: Jon Moxley Is Trying To Take Food Off My Table, WWE Is Gonna Knock AEW Dead | Fightful News


Rollins addresses AEW and Jon Moxley.




www.fightful.com





This the same Seth Rollins?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Firefromthegods said:


> It also does require Seth to have amazing acting ability. But as others have said Cody was the biggest offender and since his left outside of Jericho's sport's entertainment gimmick its kind of died down so seths talking out of his ass slightly


An entire stable is kind of a big thing though.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Punk does it regularly. They just ignore it because of who he is.*


Come on dude that is a bad faith argument. If you're going to critique atleast acknowledge the mjf feud had to reference punks sabbatical.

Punks a shit example and you're smarter than that

@La Parka provides a much better example. And even he admits Jericho does it for heel heat and he isn't just attacking aew in bad faith


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Everything anti AEW is a work to you bro lmao


Quit working him.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

1. People wayyyyyyyyyyyy overestimate in their moaning the amount of derogatory WWE references on AEW television.

2. WWE is something like 13 times the size of AEW. They have zero need to even acknowledge AEW exist, and even to do so could be of assistance to them in a way WWE has no interest in being. On the other hand, AEW is still growing, however much people might like to make out otherwise, and will do anything to get attention/their foot in the door. 

Considering WWE has a market share probably comparable to, like, McDonalds or Hoover or Coke you would think they should thus (1) be able to handle AEW's glib remarks without bitching about it, and (2) not only would AEW be dumb to not try anything they can to get attention, but to completely ignore a product so overwhelming over the entire industry in, what, everywhere outside of Japan and Mexico, would be insular in a way that is completely fucking fake.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Seth's so highbrow.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Everything anti AEW is a work to you bro lmao


No, you're right.

Seth Rollins just conveniently mentions this days before he faces ex AEW EVP Cody Rhodes at Wrestlemania.

Silly me.

The fact this sort of stuff is news worthy because AEW acknowledge other wrestling companies, wrestlers and shows exist is funny in 2022, that's all.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

I can’t wait for Cody or Seth to mention AEW during their upcoming feud.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Since AEW detractors want to ignore factors. Let me enlighten y'all 

Wwe mentions out of context equal bad. Mentioning Wwe when it pertains to a story EG Jericho leaning on the fact that the majority of the audience hates sports entertainment or referencing punks public sabbatical in a feud equals good


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Seth would never!

...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Come on dude that is a bad faith argument. If you're going to critique atleast acknowledge the mjf feud had to reference punks sabbatical.
> 
> Punks a shit example and you're smarter than that
> 
> @La Parka provides a much better example. And even he admits Jericho does it for heel heat and he isn't just attacking aew in bad faith


*No, it isn't. Punk takes repeated unprovoked shots at WWE. If you choose to ignore it, that's not my problem. *


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

I agree to an extent, but honestly I prefer it that way. At least they don't pretend the wrestlers have been to some Neverland while they weren't working for them.



The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, it isn't. Punk takes repeated unprovoked shots at WWE. If you choose to ignore it, that's not my problem. *


The Punk MJF feud couldn't possibly stand without Punk's hatred for WWE, not in the way it was executed at least.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

There's ways both companies should bring up one another for storyline purposes, because completely ignoring history is very egocentric. WWE used to do this when it basically pretended that they were the only wrestling company around, but at least now will do things like reference Moxley, or reference how guys like AJ Styles were former IWGP Champions. On the same front I'm fine with AEW doing stuff like Punk referencing WWE since it was such a major part of his career, or when Jericho did the entrance referencing his past gimmicks, most of which were in WWE.

That being said, I'm happier they are taking less podshots at them, it did feel unnecessary for the most part, but they've toned it down. The main offender is Jericho's whole sports entertainer gimmick, which if you think is cheesy and nothing more than "fed bad," I can't disagree. But the gimmick does make me laugh a bit though at its absurdity.

That being said, Seth's taken shots at both Omega and Will Ospreay before, so it feels somewhat hypocritical coming from him.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Well said Seth


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, it isn't. Punk takes repeated unprovoked shots at WWE. If you choose to ignore it, that's not my problem. *


I hate repeated wwe mentions dude. But I can make exceptions if the story calls for it.

If britt had a feud with Trish stratus would you be against britt mentioning her wwe history?

You have to look at this from a case by case basis. If you don't then you are arguing in bad faith.

You're usually not the type of guy to paint every situation with the same brush. Yet You're doing that here.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> ?
> 
> There’s a “Sports Entertainment” stable in AEW as we speak. How is that not a dig at WWE?


If you can't tell the difference between Cody taking shots and Jericho using heel tactics to rile up the crowd then maybe your new to wrestling.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

He's spot on. AEW's obsession with WWE is beyond utterly childishly pathetic. 

They know they cannot get over on their own without looking up to their bigger mightier brother.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cooper09 said:


> He's spot on. AEW's obsession with WWE is beyond utterly childishly pathetic.
> 
> They know they cannot get over on their own without looking up to their bigger mightier brother.


Knock it off don't start pathetic mark wars please


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I hate repeated wwe mentions dude. But I can make exceptions if the story calls for it.
> 
> If britt had a feud with Trish stratus would you be against britt mentioning her wwe history?
> 
> ...


*I've said Britt was corny for her WWE references too. I keep the same energy for everybody. There's a difference between acknowledging history and taking pointless potshots, and you don't seem to see that.*


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

To be fair to AEW, they're trying to build brand loyalty amongst there viewerbase.

They'd be foolish not too given the perception of WWE behind the scenes and the amount of people that have lost interest in that product in the Western Culture in the last 20 years. There's already a groundswell of AEW fans that would like to see them get there comeuppance.

At the same time. If you're an established WWE figure whose likely to spend your whole career there, the prods and jabs on a weekly basis at the work you're doing is likely to get irritating.

Nobody is in the right or wrong here.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Some of you are grown men.


Coming from the guy who made it his life's goal to sit on this board and defend every single negative thing said about AEW? lmao

Even doubly funny when you think everything that is a work can't be true. "No, what they're saying totally isn't based in truth at all, no way does someone say something negative about AEW". Guess Big Swole's comments were all a work too huh



Firefromthegods said:


> Knock it off don't start pathetic mark wars please


We're in a thread that is specifically WWE vs AEW tbf


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I've said Britt was corny for her WWE references too. I keep the same energy for everybody. There's a difference between acknowledging history and taking pointless potshots, and you don't seem to see that.*


Yeah I know the difference. Just like the critics and wwe fanboys that love to rile up the aew fanbase by making wwe vs aew mark war threads and pretending not to know that context matters and vice versa knows the difference.

But I won't ruin your fun. Just in future make sure you add context to your threads. If for example Jericho mentions a WWE trope in his sports entertainment gimmick I don't want you posting a thread ranting about Jericho mentioning a wwe trope.

Save these sorts of threads for unnecessary wwe mentions where like Bryan Danielson calls Scorpio sky Harold for example.That's so obscure and an example of a bad corny wwe mention.

Don't want this section devolving into a WWE vs AEW mark war. It's hard enough keeping peace between the critics and fanboys 

To anyone who wants to play mark war keep it friendly, big brother and sister are watching


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Who cares what WWE talent think of AEW wrestlers references? AEW don't do it for them, they do it for their crowd and TV audience and that's all that matters - it's nothing to do with them. The crueler the better in my opinion.

P.S. Tacky!! He obviously didn't watch his wife's 'Gollum' promo last week.

P.P.S Tony, if your reading this do a really "low brow" angle about one of your wrestlers sending "d*ck pics" to female colleagues. I'm sure Rollins won't respond to that!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah I know the difference. Just like the critics and wwe fanboys that love to rile up the aew fanbase by making wwe vs aew mark war threads and pretending not to know that context matters and vice versa knows the difference.
> 
> But I won't ruin your fun. Just in future make sure you add context to your threads. If for example Jericho mentions a WWE trope in his sports entertainment gimmick I don't want you posting a thread ranting about Jericho mentioning a wwe trope.
> 
> ...


*The title was quoted directly and the entire article was shared in full context, so I'm not sure what you're lacking from this thread. It seems more like you're annoyed that the news was shared at all because of the responses that it will naturally trigger.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *The title was quoted directly and the entire article was shared in full context, so I'm not sure what you're lacking from this thread. It seems more like you're annoyed that the news was shared at all because of the responses that it will naturally trigger.*


Nah, not annoyed. I'll just be dropping in intermittently to remind people who shit on aew for no reason while slobbing on Seth's unit that wwe shots without context are juvenile and immature and deserve to be mocked. But mjf referencing punks well documented history or Jericho's current gimmick aren't bad.

I've learned long ago I can't stop mark wars in here cause aew won't shut the fuck up and be arrogant like wwe. I just make sure the guy firing the first shot has good material and understands that context matters.

You and I both know AEW doesn't like to insult it's fanbase by pretending that other companies don't exist. And I know you know that context matters. And I also know that you know that this was going to start a pissing contest.

So really I'm just busting your balls and congratulating you on getting one passed me. Game recognising game


----------



## CaféDeChampion (Sep 27, 2021)

CM Punk is one hell of an insecure person for still being obsessed with The Miz because he got to main-event Wrestlemania, especially when Miz is an all-around guy who can't even remember that night because he got a concussion during it. Especially when it undermines MJF.

The rest is friendly competition banter and a natural part of where both companies stand but CM Punk just sounds pathetic.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This wouldn't have anything to do with Seth's rumored WrestleMania opponent would it?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> If you can't tell the difference between Cody taking shots and Jericho using heel tactics to rile up the crowd then maybe *your* new to wrestling.



First of all, it’s “you’re.” Maybe you are new to English?

Secondly, using “sports entertainment” as a term to get heel heat is the very definition of using and referencing WWE on your program. Which is the subject of this thread. They are taking a dig at WWE by using a term Vince McMahon has been using to describe the company since the 1980s.

Nice try though.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Agree 100% with Seth.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If this is the basis of the Seth and Cody feud and Cody's WWE character, I'm out. I mean I was already out but I'm really out now.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

And yet he would do the EXACT same thing if he ever went to AEW


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness could it be possible he is taking shots at the biggest offender in his WrestleMania opponent Cody?
> 
> Cause there haven't been any recently? Unless you count Jericho making allusions to Cody on tv?


Shhhh. Let the kiddies get worked. It’s going to be fun when they learn that Undertaker didn’t really kill Warrior when he put him in that coffin…


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Legit Lioness could it be possible he is taking shots at the biggest offender in his WrestleMania opponent Cody?
> 
> Cause there haven't been any recently? Unless you count Jericho making allusions to Cody on tv?


To be fair, Jericho's whole current character is a parody of the WWE.

I think we can admit that AEW references the WWE a lot. The question we have to ask is whether that is good or bad. Personally, I just don't like it when the reference is one that diminishes AEW in comparison to WWE, such as CM Punk's comment that MJF is a less famous Miz. However a lot of people liked that line, so I guess there's not a right or wrong answer.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, fuck those piss ants, right Seth?

He has a point here though, although it has furthered the appeal of some. Talking about WWE has helped pitch MJF higher and get heat, anything Jericho did has been a fun parody, Punk just has history that makes sense and anything on BTE is tongue in cheek anyway.

There are some that were unnecessary with that said, but let's remember that Triple H called them piss ants at the Hall of Fame ceremony.

It does make me wonder if they are building to a Cody feud though. This would be interesting indeed.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

jobber81 said:


> tacky like his suits
> 
> View attachment 119374


Jesus! Is that what he looks like now? He looks like a child's entertainer! 

Actually, he is in WWE now I think about it, that figures lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This is very hypocritical of Seth Rollins to say.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Gn1212 said:


> Sure, but wasn't WWE(and the exit) an important aspect of Punk's history?
> Wasn't Bryan's WM moment an important part of his history?
> 
> Let's be honest here, if Rollins ever goes to AEW he wouldn't find an issue with referencing his WWE days, lol.


punk never worked for vince mcmahon, he left ring of honor then trained for over 10 years in mma just to be bitch slapped by mickey gall then signed for khan and the dublos


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

Lol @ this cuck giving the competition free publicity


----------



## MIZizAwesome (Apr 6, 2012)

100% tacky and lame. They just suck so they think they're cool doing it


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> *First of all, it’s “you’re.” Maybe you are new to English?*
> 
> Secondly, using “sports entertainment” as a term to get heel heat is the very definition of using and referencing WWE on your program. Which is the subject of this thread. They are taking a dig at WWE by using a term Vince McMahon has been using to describe the company since the 1980s.
> 
> Nice try though.


Sick burn, bro. I am sure your English teacher will give you a pat on the head and a slap on the ass for that one. Gold star.

Yes, Jericho is referencing a term popularized by WWE, that doesn't make it a dig at them. He is generating heel heat because it goes against the grain of what AEW fans enjoy. It isn't any different then MJF saying he (kayfabe) loves all the horny stuff in NXT 2.0. It is there to annoy the AEW fans and generate heat, not degrade the WWE. Should ROH take it as a dig everytime a WWE heel referred to wrestling outside the WWE as wrestling in a bingo hall? You didn't see anyone in WWE talking about punching down when they were trying to generate heat with that line for years. Should we just take every heel gimmick as a dig at someone because they are the bad guys. Are people really going to be that soft?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> Sick burn, bro. I am sure your English teacher will give you a pat on the head and a slap on the ass for that one. Gold star.
> 
> Yes, Jericho is referencing a term popularized by WWE, that doesn't make it a dig at them. He is generating heel heat because it goes against the grain of what AEW fans enjoy. It isn't any different then MJF saying he (kayfabe) loves all the horny stuff in NXT 2.0. It is there to annoy the AEW fans and generate heat, not degrade the WWE. Should ROH take it as a dig everytime a WWE heel referred to wrestling outside the WWE as wrestling in a bingo hall? You didn't see anyone in WWE talking about punching down when they were trying to generate heat with that line for years. Should we just take every heel gimmick as a dig at someone because they are the bad guys. Are people really going to be that soft?



It’s not a dig? It’s using “sports entertainment” as a term for heel heat because AEW wants to be known as a “wrestling company.” Get off the copium dude. It’s as direct of a dig at WWE as it gets. The only person being soft is you because trying to reach for weak excuses to ignore this fact.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Aaaaaaand people are being worked again. Coming quite the norm for WF isn't it?
> 
> Convenient thing to say right before your rumored WM match against someone from AEW who seemed to mention WWE on TV a lot.
> 
> Some of you are grown men.


Why comment on peoples maturity level instead of addressing the point Rollins and others are making? Miro, Eddie Kingston and countless others have taken shots at WWE. It has gotten to a point of it being excessive.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> It’s not a dig? It’s using “sports entertainment” as a term for heel heat because AEW wants to be known as a “wrestling company.” Get off the copium dude. It’s as direct of a dig at WWE as it gets. The only person being soft is you because trying to reach for weak excuses to ignore this fact.


So we should just take every heel gimmick as a dig going forward? Got it. 

Miz literally did the "I am an entertainer, not a pro wrestler" heel gimmick while in WWE. In fact, he did it against Daniel Bryan and took various pot shots about where Bryan came from. Should ROH fans get their panties in a bunch because of it?

If you want to say Jericho's gimmick isn't original then I am with you, but acting like he is taking some deep dig at WWE is weak sauce. Especially considering he has played the entertainer gimmick for years.

My original point was also that there is a big difference between what Cody was doing and what Jericho is doing. Cody was a face taking various digs directly at WWE and more specifically HHH. He wasn't using it to generate heat. It was because he wanted to stoke an us vs them war. Jericho's gimmick is essentially a typical flashy cocky heel who using an industry term to generate heat.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Sure, but wasn't WWE(and the exit) an important aspect of Punk's history?
> Wasn't Bryan's WM moment an important part of his history?
> 
> Let's be honest here, if Rollins ever goes to AEW he wouldn't find an issue with referencing his WWE days, lol.


He can say that because he’s locked in to WWE for life. He’ll never be a free agent looking to explore options in NJPW, AEW, or Impact. Like Cena or Orton, he is a made man.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> So we should just take every heel gimmick as a dig going forward? Got it.
> 
> Miz literally did the "I am an entertainer, not a pro wrestler" heel gimmick while in WWE. In fact, he did it against Daniel Bryan and took various pot shots about where Bryan came from. Should ROH fans get their panties in a bunch because of it?
> 
> ...


Yes...Jericho’s gimmick reminds me of Foley’s anti ECW / “I know Uncle Eric won’t take me back, but if I can work some sense into Young Tommy Dreamer, I’ll have redeemed myself” character


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

Brad Boyd said:


> Why comment on peoples maturity level instead of addressing the point Rollins and others are making? Miro, Eddie Kingston and countless others have taken shots at WWE. It has gotten to a point of it being excessive.


People like Miro should not be talking shit about WWE. He is who he is because of WWE. I know he was treated like shit at the end of his WWE run but let be honest here. Who the fuck knew who he was before he appeared on WWE TV? Same goes for many others. Without WWE making something out of them they would never be anything.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Prized Fighter said:


> So we should just take every heel gimmick as a dig going forward? Got it.
> 
> Miz literally did the "I am an entertainer, not a pro wrestler" heel gimmick while in WWE. In fact, he did it against Daniel Bryan and took various pot shots about where Bryan came from. Should ROH fans get their panties in a bunch because of it?
> 
> ...



The argument wasn’t whether the gimmick was original or good or if it was similar to what Cody did early on in his AEW run, it was if it was a dig at WWE. It clearly is. That’s all.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Are people in this thread aware that Seth Rollins didn't remove Rey Mysterio's eye from its socket ? Or that the Undertaker isn't dead ?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> People like Miro should not be talking shit about WWE. He is who he is because of WWE. I know he was treated like shit at the end of his WWE run but let be honest here. Who the fuck knew who he was before he appeared on WWE TV? Same goes for many others. Without WWE making something out of them they would never be anything.


pretty bad take

Wardlow was nothing before AEW and he was ’made’ there - people can be ‘made’ at other places

Miro would’ve found success and built a name in NJPW, ROH, Impact and then maybe AEW regardless - talent like his gets to the top no matter what


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pretty bad take
> 
> Wardlow was nothing before AEW and he was ’made’ there - people can be ‘made’ at other places
> 
> Miro would’ve found success and built a name in NJPW, ROH, Impact and then maybe AEW regardless - talent like his gets to the top no matter what


My point is many of wrestlers started off in WWE development brands and made a name for themselves in NXT, or even RAW or Smackdown and their names got them positions in AEW or other promotions. Now they are talking shit about WWE yet without WWE nobody would know who they are. Yes they could've started off in ROH, Impact or somewhere else but they didn't, they started in WWE and many people know they are just because of WWE. They should not be talking any shit towards WWE especially since they themselves know they would run back if WWE wanted them back just like Cody did, and many others will eventually including Miro and Mox.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> My point is many of wrestlers started off in WWE development brands and made a name for themselves in NXT, or even RAW or Smackdown and their names got them positions in AEW or other promotions. Now they are talking shit about WWE yet without WWE nobody would know who they are. Yes they could've started off in ROH, Impact or somewhere else but they didn't, they started in WWE and many people know they are just because of WWE. They should not be talking any shit towards WWE especially since they themselves know they would run back if WWE wanted them back just like Cody did, and many others will eventually including Miro and Mox.


pffft - its a prior employer - why not talk shit?

especially if you feel wronged

why do you guys always expect people to just go meekly into the night? Would you go meekly? No, you won’t - you‘d talk shit

let them talk shit, what does it matter? 🤷‍♂️

WWE can’t be hurt by it


----------



## Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE (Dec 16, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> pffft - its a prior employer - why not talk shit?
> 
> especially if you feel wronged
> 
> ...


They can talk shit, I am not stopping them, my point was just like I said if it was not for WWE they would not be where they are now. 

Drew is good example of someone who got released after being promoted as "The Chosen One" by Vince himself. Dude started off great, got buried eventually in 3MB, embarrassed many times on TV in front of millions of fans, but didn't talk shit towards WWE, or HHH or Vince for what happened to him or how he was treated near the end.

He went out rebuilt himself and came back and got huge push and became one of biggest stars they have on roster these days. I am sure being respectful towards WWE in his time away from it helped him a lot with this. I think guys mentioned above could learn something from him considering they will eventually be trying to go back there too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> They can talk shit, I am not stopping them, my point was just like I said if it was not for WWE they would not be where they are now.
> 
> Drew is good example of someone who got released after being promoted as "The Chosen One" by Vince himself. Dude started off great, got buried eventually in 3MB, embarrassed many times on TV in front of millions of fans, but didn't talk shit towards WWE, or HHH or Vince for what happened to him or how he was treated near the end.
> 
> He went out rebuilt himself and came back and got huge push and became one of biggest stars they have on roster these days. I am sure being respectful towards WWE in his time away from it helped him a lot with this. I think guys mentioned above could learn something from him considering they will eventually be trying to go back there too.


there is no way you can categorically say they would not be where they are now

Miro would’ve very likely carved a path for himself anyway / and would‘ve most likely ended up in AEW or NJPW without wwe

did he benefit? Sure.

did they benefit off him? Sure.

but loyalty is never bought in perpetuity 

and you know Vince doesn‘t care about shittalking as long as there is money to be made.

hell, cody talked the most shit - and he is due for his big WM return


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Rollins probably just messing around.

AEW is a young wrestling company. They are number 2 to WWE and any mention of WWE hasn't been anything vindictive. It's all just to get people talking. Like Cody smashing the throne. He made it aware in a Chris Van Vliet interview in 2019 before Dynamite started airing that he hopes to still be in a good relationship with WWE. MJF mentioning Bruce Pritchard and Jericho's "Sports entertainment" thing. It's all for entertainment. I feel like people work themselves up way too much over what wrestlers say. Shouldn't be taken overly serious.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

I can’t imagine WWE without their jabs at WCW. Vince even went on TV several times to spin his take on WCW prior to Survivor Series 1997. He would whine that he can’t compete with a mogul like Turner. Vince would always try and paint it as a personal grudge between alpha males…but the WWF even couldn’t let WCW or ECW look competitive when they owned both. They barely changed their opinions on WCW when they owned it. DX was like 50% WCW references for the first couple years of their existence. Triple H was probably the biggest culprit.


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Fair enough that's his opinion, I find his laughing every two seconds gimmick tacky and cringey as hell that's just my opinion


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

I don't often agree with anything Seth says, but he's right here...

It's effing desperate and sad. It's even sadder seeing as WWE doesn't give 'em the time of day.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JeSeGaN said:


> I don't often agree with anything Seth says, but he's right here...
> 
> It's effing desperate and sad. It's even sadder seeing as WWE doesn't give 'em the time of day.


he just gave them the time of day in that interview though


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

“Are they on our level?”

Yes Seth, in many ways. In some ways they are not. In many ways they are much higher ☺


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brad Boyd said:


> Why comment on peoples maturity level instead of addressing the point Rollins and others are making? Miro, Eddie Kingston and countless others have taken shots at WWE. It has gotten to a point of it being excessive.


Why does it bother you?

Do WWE not exist?


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Why does it bother you?
> 
> Do WWE not exist?


It happening constantly shows that AEW is looking for more viewers and more controversy. When Rollins used the word "desperate" He wasn't wrong. Lots of guys love to trash WWE in AEW or even mention how they were fired from WWe eg: Ruby Riot and now 2.0. I don't think that shows a lot of class. But I did like the way Miro debuted and talked about the brass ring and all that. When executed well, it is fine. After the hundredth shot at WWE though? Someone eventually needs to come with a hotter take and be a bit more creative.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Well if anyone in WWE knows what its like to be tacky and reek of desperation...its Rollins and his current midcard doofus gimmick.

He's not wrong though. AEW loves to take shots at WWE for the cheap pop.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Man when ECW & WCW used to do this it was really fresh and entertaining so people were into it but since then we've seen ROH, TNA, XPW, most major indies, NJPW (Probably), Mexican promotions etc all take shots at WWE or have a riled up ex WWE employer cut a shoot on the WWE to the point it has become boring now.

Lol at some saying this is a big work because Seth genuinely couldn't think this way...


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Iused2EnjoyWatchingWWE said:


> People like Miro should not be talking shit about WWE. He is who he is because of WWE. I know he was treated like shit at the end of his WWE run but let be honest here. Who the fuck knew who he was before he appeared on WWE TV? Same goes for many others. Without WWE making something out of them they would never be anything.


Dude, up until three/fours years ago there was basically no way of being wrestling on national television except WWE.

You know why lots of wrestlers talk shit about WWE? Because that's the only place they could ever go to, and weren't used as they thought they should.

Now, we don't need to argue if they're right or wrong, that's mostly subjective and way too long. But for God's sake, WWE had - and still has- a monopoly in America. Where the fuck do wrestlers are supposed to be making a name for themselves?


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

AEW has hit a bit of a glass ceiling and I think they are desperate to break through and understandably so. They have spent boatloads on acquisitions that have had zero impact on their audience growth and I think there probably is a fear that they’ve already peaked. I’m sure they would love to ignite a rivalry with WWE.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Except AEW have never intentionally name dropped “WWE” while WWE has with Sami Zayn, lmao!

Also not to mention that Seth comes off looking about as intelligent as his current gimmick right now, lmao!


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Lol its not desperation. After less than 3 years of tv they are nearly doing wwe numbers for tv shows and exceeding wwe in ppv buys for the last ppvs wwe did pre network... 

Its simply the fact that aew doesnt pretend like outside shit doesnt exist. They mention roh,njpw and impact on tv too.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Seth Rollins is 100% spot on.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I love Seth, his suits, his laugh and whiny voice. He's got my vote on this.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

When WWE was in its heyday during the 80s and early 90s, they never mentioned NWA/WCW. Because it wasn’t worth even mentioning them. AEW should do the same. No need for them to mention WWE. It also bothers me when some wrestlers who once worked for WWE decide to bury them when they leave often forgetting WWE allowed them to make a decent amount of money and often increase their brand.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Magicman38 said:


> When WWE was in its heyday during the 80s and early 90s, they never mentioned NWA/WCW. Because it wasn’t worth even mentioning them. AEW should do the same. No need for them to mention WWE. It also bothers me when some wrestlers who once worked for WWE decide to bury them when they leave often forgetting WWE allowed them to make a decent amount of money and often increase their brand.


That changed in the mid-90s though, didn't it? Billionaire Ted's Wrasslin War Room. Cornette given entire segments to go on a rant about what happened in WCW the previous week. Let's not pretend like WWE doesn't do the exact same thing when they aren't on top of the mountain. Best believe if AEW overtakes them in the ratings (and with the way WWE drops 200-300 thousand fans per year could be a lot sooner than later) they will start jabbing back on the weekly. Will you guys keep that same energy then? I doubt it. Hell, will you feel the same if Cody starts downplaying AEW next week? Wouldn't it be worse if WWE mentioned AEW on the reg since it would have to be scripted by the writing team, approved by Vince and then make it to air as opposed to Jericho or Punk speaking what comes to mind on the fly?


----------



## TonySirico (Sep 8, 2021)

I feel like the whole point of aew is to pop the smarks and smarks love to hate kennedy. Everyone’s working, everyone’s trying to get over, everyone’s trying to make money.

Fans on either side who buy into this us vs them shit and get vehemently heated about it just come off looking like stupid marks imo.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The only times in AEW that someone has explicitly referenced WWE and I've thought "that was unneeded" were all Cody. The throne, the golden shovel ...

The other mentions have been from Punk, Danielson - and not even mentioning WWE by name, but just referencing something from their history as a wrestler. These aren't digs at WWE. It's just people mentioning where they were before.

I think it's pathetic and petty when these companies actively refuse to mention each other. And that's something that WWE are most guilty of. They claim to not be in competition, they claim to never watch the product ... but then WWE insiders keep on telling use that Vince is high on certain AEW talents. How would he even know about them if he wasn't watching?

Plus, we know from people that have since left the WWE machine, that DURING NXT TAPINGS, they would actually have AEW Dynamite playing, so they knew exactly what segments were going head-to-head. WWE is fucking OBSESSED with AEW. They are just too embarrassed to admit it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> The other mentions have been from Punk, Danielson - and not even mentioning WWE by name, but just referencing something from their history as a wrestler. These aren't digs at WWE. It's just people mentioning where they were before.


What about Punk saying that in 2005 he left wrestling and in 2021 he returned? That was a pretty big jab at WWE...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

All you need is 1 month of the shoe somehow being on the other foot

Dynamite beating Raw or something consistently and the shoe will be on the other foot before you can blink

BUT…. Long time until we’re there anyway - so, we’ll wait until then i guess


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man when ECW & WCW used to do this it was really fresh and entertaining so people were into it but since then we've seen ROH, TNA, XPW, most major indies, NJPW (Probably), Mexican promotions etc all take shots at WWE or have a riled up ex WWE employer cut a shoot on the WWE to the point it has become boring now.
> 
> Lol at some saying this is a big work because Seth genuinely couldn't think this way...


*You should know by now that anyone who says anything bad about AEW is "trolling."*


LifeInCattleClass said:


> All you need is 1 month of the shoe somehow being on the other foot
> 
> Dynamite beating Raw or something consistently and the shoe will be on the other foot before you can blink
> 
> BUT…. Long time until we’re there anyway - so, we’ll wait until then i guess


*That deadline passed in February. Jericho said they'd be beating RAW in total viewership "within 6 months" before Punk signed. Their viewership is actually worse now.*



ste1592 said:


> Dude, up until three/fours years ago there was basically no way of being wrestling on national television except WWE.
> 
> You know why lots of wrestlers talk shit about WWE? Because that's the only place they could ever go to, and weren't used as they thought they should.
> 
> Now, we don't need to argue if they're right or wrong, that's mostly subjective and way too long. But for God's sake, WWE had - and still has- a monopoly in America. Where the fuck do wrestlers are supposed to be making a name for themselves?


*AEW's existence makes it impossible for WWE to monopolize the televised wrestling industry. Tony Khan signs half of their rejects quarterly and probably pays them more to do less. Everybody wins.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *You should know by now that anyone who says anything bad about AEW is "trolling."
> 
> That deadline passed in February. Jericho said they'd be beating RAW in total viewership "within 6 months" before Punk signed. Their viewership is actually worse now.
> 
> ...


since when do we trust Jericho in this household young man?!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Just a couple quick things to clear up here which don't even directly have to do with the actual thread topic, but since they were brought up once in this thread, I have to chime in:

1) Seth going at AEW a few years ago was in response to Omega; a couple of weeks earlier shitting on WWE/NXT, and Seth responded in kind a couple weeks later. He didn't just randomly bring them up, it was in response to Omega's comments; which some folks conveniently forget for some reason. And even since then, both guys have acknowledged they were just fucking around alittle bit, and have since mentioned eachother multiple times as guys each guy would love to work with in the future and put eachother's work over multiple times since.

2) The thing with Ospreay. That came from Seth working on Twitter as a heel, calling himself 'the best wrestler in the world.' Somehow, every wrestler on the planet that day was able to discern that Seth was clearing working, except for Ospreay; who tweeted to that comment made by Seth, "what about me?" or something of that nature. When it was obvious to everyone in the world that Seth was working. Sure, Seth should've just let it go after that and not mentioned anything about money, but considering what we've found out about Ospreay since then, yeah, no problem with that one anymore.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> Just a couple quick things to clear up here which don't even directly have to do with the actual thread topic, but since they were brought up once in this thread, I have to chime in:
> 
> 1) Seth going at AEW a few years ago was in response to Omega; a couple of weeks earlier shitting on WWE/NXT, and Seth responded in kind a couple weeks later. He didn't just randomly bring them up, it was in response to Omega's comments; which some folks conveniently forget for some reason. And even since then, both guys have acknowledged they were just fucking around alittle bit, and have since mentioned eachother multiple times as guys each guy would love to work with in the future and put eachother's work over multiple times since.
> 
> 2) The thing with Ospreay. That came from Seth working on Twitter as a heel, calling himself 'the best wrestler in the world.' Somehow, every wrestler on the planet that day was able to discern that Seth was clearing working, except for Ospreay; who tweeted to that comment made by Seth, "what about me?" or something of that nature. When it was obvious to everyone in the world that Seth was working. Sure, Seth should've just let it go after that and not mentioned anything about money, but considering what we've found out about Ospreay since then, yeah, no problem with that one anymore.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509562494058221572
God, I wish WWE personnel would stop referencing AEW. 

/s


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Chip Chipperson said:


> What about Punk saying that in 2005 he left wrestling and in 2021 he returned? That was a pretty big jab at WWE...


Yeah, that one was a dig lol
Pretty accurate though - WWE isn't a wrestling company. Hasn't been for 20 years,


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Erik. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1509562494058221572
> God, I wish WWE personnel would stop referencing AEW.
> 
> /s


*Don't know what you're talking about. That's a free agent.*


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Don't know what you're talking about. That's a free agent.*


Nope. Not til May. They just told him they aren't re-signing him.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man when ECW & WCW used to do this it was really fresh and entertaining so people were into it but since then we've seen ROH, TNA, XPW, most major indies, NJPW (Probably), Mexican promotions etc all take shots at WWE or have a riled up ex WWE employer cut a shoot on the WWE to the point it has become boring now.
> 
> Lol at some saying this is a big work because Seth genuinely couldn't think this way...


Weird take, Chippo. It can be Seth's genuine opinion whilst also being a work, given who his opponent at Mania is most likely going to be.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

This is coming from a guy has the stupidest, most annoying, most asinine, most G-rated gimmick in wrestling. His gimmick is more tacky than just about anything.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Man when ECW & WCW used to do this it was really fresh and entertaining so people were into it but since then we've seen ROH, TNA, XPW, most major indies, NJPW (Probably), Mexican promotions etc all take shots at WWE or have a riled up ex WWE employer cut a shoot on the WWE to the point it has become boring now.
> 
> Lol at some saying this is a big work because Seth genuinely couldn't think this way...


It was entertaining back then because they all were going against each other. ROH,NJPW, AEW have no chance to take over WWE so its laughable.


----------



## Hunter's Penis (Apr 10, 2020)

Rollins burning so many people AAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------

